
Announcing Google Capture the Flag 2017 - sirdarckcat
https://security.googleblog.com/2017/06/announcing-google-capture-flag-2017.html
======
rchowe
This really makes me miss the Stripe CTFs. I'm guessing Google's are aimed
more at top security people working together as a team, not to teach ordinary
programmers how a buffer overflow acts. I usually got about 80% of the way to
a T-shirt in Stripe's.

~~~
tptacek
Check out [https://microcorruption.com/](https://microcorruption.com/).

------
sjroot
Hey all, I see a lot of comments asking about getting into CTFs. Trail of Bits
has an awesome field guide [1] that I learned a ton from - check it out!

1\. [https://trailofbits.github.io/ctf/](https://trailofbits.github.io/ctf/)

------
eemax
I've never heard of Capture the Flag. Can someone a bit more familiar describe
what the format is exactly, or what type of questions / challenges there are?
Any examples from last year's competition?

~~~
lowpro
In general CTFs are a list of problems you're trying to solve in a set amount
of time, ranging from a few hours to a week or so (and some open CTFs are not
time bound, just for learning). They will tell you something (normally very,
very minimal info or a hint) and you try to find or figure out a string to
'capture the flag' and get the points for that problem. The harder the
problem, the more points you get. The person or team with the most points win.

The types of questions range depending on the CTF and the goal of the CTF.
Some of things from the OWASP top 10 (1), while others might have logic
problems, math problems, or reference problems where you figure out the answer
instead of finding it.

1)[https://www.owasp.org/index.php/Category:OWASP_Top_Ten_Proje...](https://www.owasp.org/index.php/Category:OWASP_Top_Ten_Project)

See
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capture_the_flag](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capture_the_flag)
under 'software and gaming' for security CTFs

------
kingbirdy
This seems quite interesting, but as a college student I have no doubt this
will be outside my skill level. Any suggestions on similar, but easier CTF and
similar events?

~~~
fox91
Check out ctftime.org or wargames on wechall.net

------
avisaven
Out of curiosity, why would something like this be closed off to people < 18
y/o?

